# white leaves in new aquarium need help



## mustang2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi friendz,

I am a regular visitor of this forum and practically grabed me in the world of planted aquarium. I learnt a lot (rather everything little i know about planted aquarium) from this forum only. Lovely easy to follow and plenaty of information and most importnatly beauuuuuuuutiful images....Love all those.

Very recently I have started a planted aquarium in my home. its 36X18X20(H) in size. Initially, as i am just a new bee, I have chosen plants which are widely available locally. But within a week in turned me pale. Its because, I could not anticipate yet what wrong I may did. And this is what particularly paining me a lot.

Let me tell you more. 
1. Substate: I used sand grabels (collected from river). size about 2-4mm max. layered about 3.5-2.5 inch min.

2. I added a thin layer of laterite soil underneath. (after 1/2 inch of gravels from the bottom and covered with about 2 inch of sand gravels.

3. Water is hard here in our community. So initially I used zeolite+active carbon+ceramic in my DIY filter for reducing hardness in water. then, I use a top filter. Natural charcoal, ceramic balls are used as filter media.

4. Lighting: since it's about a 50 gal tank I know I should use 150W light. However, I initially fixed just 2X50 W spiral CFL. it's really bright. It is because I wanted to check if it works. These lights are glows for about 10hrs a day.

5. I use DIY C02 unit and a DIY co2 reactor.

Everything seemed to me perfect until now and planted few pigmy-amazon, camboma and some other but I dnt know what they are called exactly. But all of them are well known to be aquarium plants.

After three weeks, I could realize something is going wrong. What's that evil?????

All new leaves especially pigmys are *turning light green to white * and then *transparent *. Other are growing like nuts. larger leaves less green (but not yellow). But astonishingly they are all (except pigmys) are growing. I wish I could add some photos But alas i don't have a a good camera which can reveal the actual scene.

Only a small part in my aquarium (just a corner where sunlight reaches for less than 10 mins. in dusk are seem to be live. Rest are just like trying to thrive wildly.

I have another 5ft tank in which my mom had planted 3-4 plants (rejected by me from first stock) are growing green. Ha ha. And most importantly only one 40W HITACHI aquarium tube is there and which is neither regular nor sunlight comes there. Now it's your turn.

HELP, Please. Put some light.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It sounds like iron deficiency. The plants that are growing well may have gotten their roots down into the laterite, and the others may not be picking up the iron from the laterite yet. I recommend that you look into buying an iron supplement fertilizer at your local aquarium store or online somewhere.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Mustang2002

This thread has helped me alot, I hope it helps you.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lant-deficiency-diagram.html?referrerid=23043


----------



## mustang2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

HeyPK said:


> It sounds like iron deficiency. The plants that are growing well may have gotten their roots down into the laterite, and the others may not be picking up the iron from the laterite yet. I recommend that you look into buying an iron supplement fertilizer at your local aquarium store or online somewhere.


Thanks fr the reply. But something is seriously wrong. I can see most of the plants leaves are growing bigger (at least 3 times) than normal. This is what i think lac of light or something???


----------



## mustang2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

I need some cuba (HC) in India. Anyone please help me. I don't want to grow it in aquarium but in tray under indirect sunlight. will it work?


----------



## enjoysumit (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi all..

Resently I have setup a 42 Gallon planted tank. I have no problem with water but the leaves of the plants are getting coated with some brown coating, as a result the plants are loosing its beautiful green colour. when I rub every leaf with my fingure individually. The coating is getting cleared, but remains clean for only 2-3 days. Light used 2.5W/Gallon 8 hrs a day. EI system of fertilization. 40% weekly water change. DIY CO2 with powerfilter (surface movement) diffuser. external canister filter.

My plants are looking dul but all are alive without geen.

Any one help, Any suggestion

Sumit..
(INDIA)


----------

